# Accucraft Ruby progress



## gordini (Jan 12, 2012)

Thought you wanna see some of my progress on my Ruby Russia iron boiler.
I used Brass black to make the brass jacket look like the Russian iron effect. I actually spray it with an old badger airbrass since all of my attempts to apply brass black with a brass where far from good, and yes i followed all the instructions found here step by step. I don't know maybe it has to do with the type of brass sheet i used but anyway the result is very good especially from close.

The insulation i used is two coats of glass fiber with a coat of aluminium on one side and i used it more like a spacer between the boiler and brass jacket rather than a heat insulator since it is only 08mm thick. More thinks to follow like a wooden cabin, wood side floor boards etc.

Thomas


----------



## StevenJ (Apr 24, 2009)

It looks good. Did you use any insulation underneath the jacket? I'm adding a boiler jacket to one of my loco's soon and was curious to what you did. I added a boiler jacket to my Ruby but didn't bother with insulation but for this engine I'm working on I'm going to go all out.


----------



## gordini (Jan 12, 2012)

Take a look at the last picture, it's a 0.4mm glass fiber with a coat of aluminum on one side. I apply two layers of it.


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

How did you attach the hand rail posts? is there a nut soldered to the inside of the boiler jacket? 

the Bluing looks great! antique but realistic too.


----------



## gordini (Jan 12, 2012)

There Is a nut to the inside but not soldered, I just tight it. Also I have reduce nut thickness down to half.


----------



## Nutz-n-Bolts (Aug 12, 2010)

Very nice. I notice that you did the bottom of the sand and steam domes but not the top. What is your plan there? I think I may invest in some Brass black. I really like the finish.


----------



## gordini (Jan 12, 2012)

Glad you like it Randy, well nothing fancy here i will just paint them black.


----------



## gordini (Jan 12, 2012)

Ok here is some progress on the cabin, it still under painting process. Any coments good or bad and ideas are always welcome. 
Still thinking what to do with the roof, paint it? cover it with wood? I dont know. 

Thomas


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Looks good. I have read somewhere and actually seen some photos of the roofs having canvas stretched across them. The canvas is then painted. Of course metal roofs were just painted I think, but they could have also had canvas. The image I saw with a canvas stretched roof had a wooden roof beneath the canvas.


----------



## gordini (Jan 12, 2012)

Here is some more progress. New bumpers, wooden floor and side panels. Builders plates are next to follow. 
Thomas


----------



## Nutz-n-Bolts (Aug 12, 2010)

Hi Thomas, That's looking good. I always though the stock end beams were to thin as well. Your new ones look just right. How did you attach you new wood cab floor? What type of wood? It gives it a whole new feel. For the roof with your style cab I would think it would have been wooden framing and covered with wood. But lots of them also had tin covering over top of the wood. Just another option to consider. Keep us posted, love what you have done so far.


----------



## gordini (Jan 12, 2012)

Hi Randy, I am really glad you like it. I have used 7mm x 1.5mm wooden stips you know those for ship building.

As for the roof im thinking the tin covering as you said or canvas but first i need to made a new roof just a little bigger than this. Ill keep you posted.

Thomas


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Sweet


----------



## Amber (Jul 29, 2011)

Interesting how the butane burner and tank are set up.


----------

